# Bermuda Grass Fertilizer



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

I just put down my prodiamine and I am wondering what the best commercial grade fertilizer is for bermuda grass in Temple, Tx. Can either be spray or granular.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Tennisace89 said:


> I just put down my prodiamine and I am wondering what the best commercial grade fertilizer is for bermuda grass in Temple, Tx. Can either be spray or granular.


There is no "Best" fertilizer for bermuda. It all depends on what's available where you live and what your particular soil/lawn needs. Without a soil test you most likely will want to shoot for something with a high Nitrogen number and a moderately high Potassium number, something like 25-0-12 or 25-0-25. Anything in that ballpark will be fine to use and then you will want to look into how much slow release is in the bag too so you know how long the feeding will be when you apply. Bermuda likes around 1lb of N/M per month. You can look at SiteOne or Ewing Irrigation locations around you and see what they have on hand as they are generally cheaper than buying from the big box stores.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

What's the best available online and where can I get it cheapest online?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Well, like MQ mentioned, it just depends on your soil. If you want safe fertilizer that is goof-proof, just use Milorganite. Cheap and available at your local Home Depot.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Tennisace89 said:


> What's the best available online and where can I get it cheapest online?


Fertilizer is not something you generally want to buy online due to the shipping costs involved. Worst case is just go to Home Depot or Lowe's and pick up something they have in stock.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1, shipping 50lb bags of granular products can often double or triple the "all-in" cost.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

What's a good liquid fertilizer?


----------



## friscolawner (Sep 24, 2018)

Best fertilizer is soil test  
invest $30 get soil test and then you would know what you need for your lawn...But get this test somewhere good not like savy etc....online scams  
Most granule or liquidize fertilizer are good...
Read this website and searh. HARD TO NOT FIND answer...


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

+1 on the soil test

That being said, bermudagrass will take just about anything you throw at it. NC State recommends 1/2 to 1 lb of N per 1000sq ft per month.

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/bermudagrass-lawn-maintenance-calendar

If you want to go a little deeper on what to use, the grass factor has several excellent videos that explain how the different types of N (and also P K and all the inputs you could ever imagine) work and are taken up by plants.

For what it's worth, my suppliers are Ewing and SiteOne. I do not use milorganite.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Tennisace89 said:


> What's a good liquid fertilizer?


How do you plan on applying the liquid fertilizer?


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

I have a backpack sprayer.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I know I've been in similar discussions about granular vs liquid pre-emergent last Fall but what the heck 

You've got 3250 sq ft according to your posted information.

Get one of these
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Scotts-Turf-Builder-5-lb-Broadcast-Hand-Spreader/1058067

and some of this
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sta-Green-14-lb-5000-sq-ft-29-0-5-Lawn-Fertilizer/1000140049

or this
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sta-Green-13-5-lb-5000-sq-ft-32-0-10-Winterizer/1000140085

or if you have room to store stuff get a larger bag. I bought at the end of last season as I always do and bought "many" 42lb bags of similar stuff from Walmart for $10.50 per bag. I put out multiple of these 42lb'ers at a time using the "less quantity more frequently" method to get to the 1 lb/1M/mos others have posted here  THAT is how you save the money if that's your goal (and have storage space)!!!!

You're talking a difference of pennies in 3250 sq ft. Don't sweat the small stuff 

Edit - I originally said 50lb bags when they're 42 lb


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Tennisace89 said:


> I have a backpack sprayer.


If you want to go liquid your best bet is to use 46-0-0(Urea) or 21-0-0(Ammonium Sulfate) both of which will easily dissolve in water but you risk the chance of burning the tips of the turf if you don't spray with at least 2 gallons/K of water, more the better when it comes to these two fertilizers and water. You can find them at SiteOne or another Landscape supply store. Any liquid fertilizer you find online will also be prohibitively expensive due to shipping costs. I know SiteOne also sells pre-made liquid fertilizers but you would need to inquire about those if you visit the store.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

I've heard that Corn Gluten Meal is a good fertilizer what are your thoughts?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Tennisace89 said:


> I've heard that Corn Gluten Meal is a good fertilizer what are your thoughts?


I don't think it will hurt anything but I doubt it is enough to feed your Bermuda throughout the whole year.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

friscolawner said:


> Best fertilizer is soil test
> invest $30 get soil test and then you would know what you need for your lawn...But get this test somewhere good not like savy etc....online scams
> Most granule or liquidize fertilizer are good...
> Read this website and searh. HARD TO NOT FIND answer...


I'm in Allen! Which soil test do you recommend?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> friscolawner said:
> 
> 
> > Best fertilizer is soil test
> ...


THIS should help answer a lot of your questions.


----------



## Jonesy (Sep 19, 2018)

My Lowe's carries this 24-0-11 at a very reasonable price. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Turf-Gro-50-lb-12000-sq-ft-24-0-11-Lawn-Fertilizer/50080954


----------

